# getting spackled spots to looked like existing sheetrock



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

when i fix a spot with spackle/joint compound on a repaint and sand it down then paint it with eggshell finish you can see that the texture on the wall which was initally sprayed is a different texture than the spot that has been spackled. i've read that to fix this you take a stiff brush to the spackle while it is still wet and give it texture...but ultimitely you need to still sand that spot down which will get rid of any texture you put in it in the first place....i hope this is making sense...does anyone know what i'm talking about(lol) and anyone have any tricks to make the wall look more uniform??? thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

There is only 1 way to make the entire wall look consistent. You must skim coat the entire wall.

Electro
http://www.drucksinc.com


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

yiks...skim coat....don't want to have to do that!!!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You can also sand it, pick your 'it sucks' option.

When you paint a wall it leaves a texture. When you repair a wall, the compound tool hits only the high spots and leaves a 'slick' spot.

Skim or sand = no fun.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you talking about texture of the paint, or an actual texture on the wall? Matching textures is tricky, but if it's paint, you can try using a heavy nap wizzie roller when you prime, and do the same when you paint those areas. If it's sprayed on smooth, and your touch up is rough, try using a sponge roller.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah, different textures require different handling. Depends on what you got, and what you need to do to it.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

sheetrock that has been painted before has a texture...i assume it from the inital paint job that was sprayed...the spackle after sanding is smooth as a babys butt and when you look down the wall you can see the spots that were spackled and the spots that were not...needless to say i don't have equipment to spray with...do repaints...and those spots drive me crazy!!!


----------

